

DOJ Uses Subpoena to Identify Commenters on a Silk Road Post at Reason.com - valar_m
http://popehat.com/2015/06/08/department-of-justice-uses-grand-jury-subpoena-to-identify-anonymous-commenters-on-a-silk-road-post-at-reason-com/

======
tnicks
This is clearly an example of out of control DOJ. An assault on speech the
won't pass the most cursory constitutional challenge. Unfortunately the
process is the punishment. Kudos to Popehat for reporting on this.

